#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Mai Palm Springs Townhouse for Sale - 3 Bed 3 Bath Full A/C Full Furniture

## mobs00

Please send me a PM if you'd like more info or to see the house.

Bedrooms: 3	 		 		 
Bathrooms: 3					
Floors: 3				
Hot-water: 2							
Furnished: Yes					
Aircon: 4											
District: Tha Sala, in the city
Moobann: Palm Spring Village
Clubhouse: Yes

This cosy and attractive 3 bedroom town house is situated approximately 1 km from the city, close to Big C supermarket and Varee School and only about 5 minutes drive from the Airport and the city.

The property is offered furnished and is fully air-conditioned, with western-style kitchen and bathroom fittings and a small courtyard entrance. 

Occupants will be able to use the facilities of the moo baan, which include a swimming pool, tennis courts, fitness centre and gate security.

The accommodation is arranged thus:

*Floor 1*
Dining area
Kitchen room
Sitting room
Living room
Family bathroom

*Floor 2*
Bedrooms 1 & 2 with en-suite bathrooms
Balcony

*Floor 3*
Bedroom 3


Asking 1,800,000 baht

*See more photos in the gallery link below:*

TeakDoor Gallery - Palm Springs house

----------


## mobs00

Now reduced to 1,600,000 baht

----------


## Wallalai

Is the land included and how many talang wah ? Not easy to figure from the pics.

----------


## mobs00

^ The land is included. The townhouse is the same design as the one for sale in the link below.

Living Area: 130 sq m
Land Size: 18 Talang Wah (72 Sq M)


Land and house for sale and rent - Property 2390 - House for sale in Muang District, Chiang Mai - Jasmine Homes Co Ltd - Chiang Mai Homes

----------


## flyingdutchie

> Now reduced to 1,600,000 baht


would like to have a look at it,so tell me when and where ? take care,Erik

----------


## mobs00

Sorry, it's been sold.

----------


## themaxipad

> Now reduced to 1,600,000 baht


still available?

----------

